
Information Retrieval Pioneer David Waltz Dies at 68 - robertbud1
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2012/03/24/computer-science-legend-david-waltz-mit-and-columbia-vet-dies-at-68/
======
mark_l_watson
I liked David Waltz's example of disambiguating the sentence "The astronomer
married the star" in one of the papers he wrote (a long time ago!). His
writing in the 1980s helped push me in some interesting technical directions.

